

Henry Evans and Chad Jenkins: Meet the robots for humanity - andymoe
http://www.ted.com/talks/henry_evans_and_chad_jenkins_meet_the_robots_for_humanity.html

======
andymoe
We hacked the Oculus Rift AR Drone control together for Henry. It was a really
awesome experience and Henry is great to work with.

